# you got to hand it to this kid!



## Tom Hudson (Jan 23, 2011)

he wanted a set of custom wheels so he built his own - I love seeing kids building things - I don't care if it's a forked stick to a bicyle wheel - hopefully when he grows up he will continue making his dreams come true -


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Is that aluminum foil?


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

NaturalFork said:


> Is that aluminum foil?


It sure looks like it to me. 
Now all he needs is some playing cards on the spokes with clothes pins, for a great motor sound








It looks the the gear derailer on his sister`s bike is busted, and the chain may come off, along with no brakes


----------



## Tom Hudson (Jan 23, 2011)

bunnybuster said:


> Is that aluminum foil?


It sure looks like it to me. 
Now all he needs is some playing cards on the spokes with clothes pins, for a great motor sound








It looks the the gear derailer on his sister`s bike is busted, and the chain may come off, along with no brakes

















[/quote]

he don't need no stinkin brakes! We had a foster child last year that we bought a new bike - She didn't have it an hour & the brakes were removed!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Yea but ... this dude looks like he is 30.


----------



## Gib (Sep 21, 2010)

NaturalFork said:


> Yea but ... this dude looks like he is 30.


Some youngins just naturally have that older look to them, Just how it is!

Great to see inventive minds coming up with stuff that they admire.


----------



## Tom Hudson (Jan 23, 2011)

NaturalFork said:


> Yea but ... this dude looks like he is 30.


I don't see a 30-year-old kid - I would guess living in his neighbor hood could age a young person. Children don't have choices most of the time - They have to live with the cards that are dealt to them - As a foster parent see it everyday - 
Tom


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Growin' up poor really gets a kid wanting to make stuff -- I know from experience. Did any other old timer on here ever make a scooter out of a 2 x 4 for a floorboard, half a roller skate front and back, and an apple crate for the upright?


----------



## Tom Hudson (Jan 23, 2011)

Dayhiker said:


> Growin' up poor really gets a kid wanting to make stuff -- I know from experience. Did any other old timer on here ever make a scooter out of a 2 x 4 for a floorboard, half a roller skate front and back, and an apple crate for the upright?


I built my 1st motor scooter when I was 8 or 9 - junk wood & what ever else i could find - I used a Sears & Roebuck gas washing machine motor - yep - washing machines has gas engines as an option at one time - not everyone has electricity - been building stuff ever since - Tom


----------



## drgreen (Feb 21, 2011)

What part did he actually build? Or are we talking about the tin foil wrap only?


----------

